

Krill: A terminal feed reader supporting RSS and Twitter - qfx3
https://github.com/p-e-w/krill

======
raldu
As an existing solution, newsbeuter [1] is an excellent and fast terminal
reader with many features. I have settled with it for a while after trying
many alternatives. If you are too much into e-mails and using a terminal
reader like mutt, sending new feeds as e-mails with rss2email [2] is also an
option.

[1]: [http://newsbeuter.org/](http://newsbeuter.org/)

[2]:
[https://github.com/wking/rss2email/](https://github.com/wking/rss2email/)

~~~
dredmorbius
I'll put in another nod for newsbeuter.

rsstail and multitail allow for a true console-mode feed-as-stream. Quite
useful that.

------
luxpir
Have been through a fair few FOSS feed readers since Reader went away.
Currently settled on Newsbeuter but it doesn't get as much use as it should. I
see this being scanned much more frequently, particularly due to the live
stream view which for RSS and Twitter searches is very cool. Had played with
the CLI Twitter client t but didn't stick with it. This might have enough
varied content options under one roof to keep me visiting.

Nice one! Fwiw I also like the README emoji usage and dig reading articles in
the terminal. I just like and want the text. Most times the rest is noise.
Apart from these emoji.

------
Animats
RSS feed readers can be fun. I have one hooked up to a Teletype machine from
1926.[1] It usually follows the Reuters top news feed. I've tried feeding it
from Twitter, but the banality of Twitter is just too painful to watch at that
speed.

[1]
[https://archive.org/details/Aethericmachine14](https://archive.org/details/Aethericmachine14)

------
Animats
What can you get from Twitter without credentials any more? I used to have a
Twitter reader with spam filtering, but it's useless now.

~~~
tedunangst
You can go to, e.g. [https://twitter.com/nagle](https://twitter.com/nagle),
and read some dude's tweets.

~~~
Animats
Does Twitter block you if you poll that too much?

~~~
tedunangst
I'm sure there's a point at which it becomes too much, but that's basically
how I browse Twitter.

------
tillinghast
Totally knee-jerk—I've merely scanned the github page—but shouldn't this be
called "Baleen" instead? :-)

~~~
baghira
Both krill and baleen whales are filter feeders (i.e. eat what they find
filtering water). Baleen sounds like a good name for PyQt GUI to krill.

------
gue5t
What differentiates this from every other feed reader, aside from a million
emoji in the README?

I'd like a feed reader that has low memory consumption, marks things I've
already seen as read so I don't see them again, and which defers actual
display of HTML feeds (such as RSS) to other software like a web browser.

~~~
baghira
For Atom/RSS canto should cover your needs, provided you are looking for a
terminal based reader. It runs as a daemon with a ncurses interface.
[http://codezen.org/canto-ng/](http://codezen.org/canto-ng/) Newsbeuter should
be interesting, but I've never used it.

~~~
gue5t
I tried it, because although it doesn't let me keep using my web browser to
read RSS-syndicated feeds (which often has pictures that don't do well in the
terminal), I couldn't tell from the website if it remembers what you've read.
It does, and I'll have to look at the logic it uses for that if I ever break
down and write the software I'd like to use. I'm not sure what the right
combination of timestamps and post url/content make up the right signal to
prevent post edits and site reorganizations from mucking things up.

But it uses more RAM than my window manager, (GTK-based) text editor, taskbar,
or shell, just to load the stock 3 feeds. And then canto-curses takes half a
second to open (on hot cache, so it isn't waiting on mass to scoot anywhere,
but it makes about 3000 syscalls interrogating the disk for all its dependency
libraries), waits for a full second to do nothing while closing ("select(0,
NULL, NULL, NULL, {1, 0}) = 0 (Timeout) <1.001081>" in strace), and uses even
more RAM than the daemon--with an entire additional python interpreter.

Thanks for the recommendation, though. I'll let you know if I find what I'm
looking for.

------
gnuarch
Once hacked tw.sh [1] to read read tweets in newsbeuter or liferea RSS reader.
Translates displayed URL into href to not redirect via Twitter (would be nice
for Krill, too). Too much scraping may get you locked, though.

[1]:
[https://gist.github.com/gnuarch/4e698aba900a2693d545](https://gist.github.com/gnuarch/4e698aba900a2693d545)

------
XzetaU8
How does this compare with Rainbowstream as a Twitter client?

[http://www.rainbowstream.org/](http://www.rainbowstream.org/)
[https://github.com/DTVD/rainbowstream](https://github.com/DTVD/rainbowstream)

~~~
qfx3
Rainbowstream is a full-featured Twitter client while krill merely displays
tweets. Rainbowstream uses the Twitter API, krill parses Twitter's HTML and
therefore requires no Twitter credentials at all.

~~~
XzetaU8
I'll stick with Rainbowstream then, Thanks :)

